# Teen mum and babies/bumps



## Aidan's Mummy

So I havnt really been in here much but ive seen you all aorund and I would like to get to know all my fellow teen mums better.

So here is a thread to introduce your self and say how old your baby is or when your baby is due or both :D

So

Me: My name is heather, I'm 18 and I was 16 when I became pregnant. I'm still with my OH and we live together

Baby: Aidan he is 1 years old next month, its gone so quick. He was born on the 11th december at 12.05 am after a 4 day labour


Next ...:hugs::kiss:
xx


----------



## jenny_wren

4 DAYS!!!!! :shock:
_there was an introduction thread i started
a while ago ... nvm new one! _

im jenny im 20
was 18 when i found i was pregnant
emily is 1 week away from being 8 months
she was born 27th march 8 days early at 2.25am
weighing 7lb 7.5oz after a 26 hour labour
ive been with my oh for nearly 4 years
and we all live together in a lovely flat
and i've got pnd so i can be quite a downer lol

:wave:

next!! :kiss:​


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hiiii :)

Me: My name's Laura, I'm 18, was 17 when I got pregnant. Me and my OH are also still together and have been living together for well over a year. 

Baby: I have a little girl called Robyn, she is 3 and a half months. She's my little pickle. She was born 4th august at 3:35pm, 11 days late and I was due to be induced the next day (I swear she stayed in there just so I'd sh*t myself about maybe having to be induced!) and had a 7 hour labour! 

annnd... next!!! 

xoxoxox


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Oooo sorry jenny didnt realise. yep 4 days 

know what you mean about PND
xx


----------



## Jas029

Ooh, I wanna join in the fun!(Or not fun, Whatever)
My names Jasmine I'm 14 and 26+2 weeks pregnant, Almost in my third trimester!
I'm due February 24th with a bouncing baby boy! 
Currently, My ribs hurt lol!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Trying rubing him down hun he probs has he feet in your ribs

Good luck with the birth
xx


----------



## EmmanBump

Hellooo Im Emma, 20 and Live in Lincoln ... 
Expecting my baby girl December the 17th, day before my birthday! 
I know im not a teen but i love this forum :flower: 
Been with my OH over two years, we have our ups and downs atm ... i think me being hormonal most of the time is the problem lol 
Just got out own lil flat that we will be moving into rather soon so gonna be reallllly hectic!!


----------



## annawrigley

hello :hi: ive seen you around a lot too :D
im anna, fell pregnant when i was 16 too.. im 17 now
due 14th march with a little boy :)
i cant wait :D
xxx

oh and not with FOB anymore cos hes a dickhead basically, dumped me a few weeks ago, i could go into great detail on how else he's a twat but il spare you all the details :rofl: but basically he deserves locking up


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunnn!! :)
Glad to see you around again ( lol you proberly dont even know who i am but i used to stalk you during your pregnancy! LMAOO! )

My name is Hannah :) 18 years old but was 17 when i was when i found out i was pregnant - I had my daughter on the 22nd of april at 1:22 weighing 8lbs 0.5oz by emergancny c-section 14 days late!
I was indudced on the 20th and started labour that night had her 2 days later :) 
Heer name is Ava and is* 7* MONTHS on sunday!!! + Shes now 18lbs 1oz shes getting so big :(


----------



## Jas029

HannahGraceee said:


> Hiya hunnn!! :)
> Glad to see you around again ( lol you proberly dont even know who i am but i used to stalk you during your pregnancy! LMAOO! )
> 
> My name is Hannah :) 18 years old but was 17 when i was when i found out i was pregnant - I had my daughter on the 22nd of april at 1:22 weighing 8lbs 0.5oz by emergancny c-section 14 days late!
> I was indudced on the 20th and started labour that night had her 2 days later :)
> Heer name is Ava and is* 7* MONTHS on sunday!!! + Shes now 18lbs 1oz shes getting so big :(

She's beautiful!:hugs:
I hope I don't go over my due date.. I don't want to wait even longer to meet my baby!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yes I know who you are Hannah. You stalker :rofl:

Ava is beautiful. I love all her hair
xx


----------



## Jas029

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Trying rubing him down hun he probs has he feet in your ribs
> 
> Good luck with the birth
> xx

Wouldn't surprise me, I'm not feeling ANY movement in that area though its just like stabbing pains in my ribs..

I just hope my birth doesn't last 4 days :shock:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Dont be scared, it wasnt 4 days of constant pain, the first 3 days I coped without anything apart from my birthing ball
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahaha :winkwink: i <3 stalking :lol: - Im so glad ive come back to the teen section - Ive missed you girls x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

See I come back to the teen section and you come back, your obssed :rofl:

Joking hunni
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

*Ohhh NOOOO! ive been caught!!!!*:shhh:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hiii, I'm Emma, I'm 17, I got pregnant at 15.

Baby Harry (Harrison) is 14 months old and was born in September 2008 at 29+5 weighing 2lbs 5oz after a traumatic 14 hour birth. He has lung problems and is classed as disabled, he will most probably need a lung transplant in his life.

Me and Ben, Harry's daddy, aren't together anymore although he does see Harry regularly, he has him at this minute actually :haha:! We split on mutual terms after being engaged to be married. He can be arse but he's a brilliant dad, I can't deny that.

Anyway, I've rambled so :wave:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Heyy :]
Im Becy im 17 (be 18 in 2 weeks) 
I found out i was pregnant in May sometime cant remember when though lol
im due 22nd january expecting a little boy  me and FOB arent together at the minute split up as things were getting too much for me and i needed some time to myself but were still close friends and always will be going to see if we can sort things out nearer my due date or after babys here as we stil feel alot for each other  but if not then least hell still want to be there for baby and everything
xx*​


----------



## Windmills

I'm Katie, I'm 19 and 14 weeks pregnant.. my EDD is 21st of May, 5 days before my 20th birthday :dohh: I don't really post in here much, but I'm often lurking!


----------



## 18NPregnant

I am Candice. I am 18. My little bean is due the 28th of April and i can not wait for that day to be here. There is 2 potential fathers and the one whom i think it is does not wanna have anything to do with it and says i trapped him into it and the other is my ex and we are not currently together we are working out our differeneces and i am moving to a pregnancy home in a few weeks but we still talk and he said he will be here for me and OUR baby. He can be a twat but at the same moment an amazing guy!!!


----------



## tasha41

:hi: I'm Natasha.. I was 18 when I got pregnant, 19 when I had my daughter & I'm now 20!

My baby girl was born March 13/09 and her name is Elyse! :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Me: Im Kimberley, im 20, oldnessss! I got pregnant at 19, my OH was 17. We're getting married next september, can't wait!

Baby: Joshua is now 6 mons and 2 days old. He was born on 19th May (2days early) '09 @ 3.15am after a 54 hour labour weighing 6lbs14oz. He's me entire world even though he rubs dairylea in my hair and puks on me literally minutes before I have to leave for work.


----------



## Boo and Bumpy

Hi everyone....
well im still new to all this and tend to just look at all the threads rather than postin.....
well im Selena and im 19. i have a 2and a half year old son called Bailey. he was born on 23rd of june 07. at 5.55am weighin 7lb 4oz. he was 4days late and i only had a 2hour 30min labour!!!!!! ahhhh.
currently im preg with number 2, expectin another little boy due 25th feb. but will be happy if i get to new year atm.... (have had alot of probs with this little one)

so HELLO everone from us! *waves*


----------



## CreteBluez

Hello :)

My name is Evangelia, I am 17 (18th on Janury 29th) living in UK.

I am 19 weeks 4 days pregnant and can't wait to meet my little'un whose due on April 13th :D

Me and my boyfriend have been together over 2 years, have had some hard times recently but have/are getting through them! 

We are not going to find out the sex of the baby, although is very tempting I must admit hehe! I have got my next scan in under 3 weeks time :D 

Congratulations on everyone who is currently pregnant, or have a beautiful daughter(s)/son(s) :D..

I would love to get to know more people on here as you all seem lovely! 

x


----------



## sarah0108

* Hello all 

For those who don't know me, Im Sarah 16 (17th on January 8th  ..Remember it! haha) I Have a Daughter..Harriet.. shes nearly 6 months old and was born 9 days overdue on May 27th 2009, she was a big girl...8lb14.5oz but it about 17lb now lol!

im pregnant Again and i am 11 weeks. Due June 11th 2010..15 days after Harriets birthday..arghhh! Both my babies have the same dad, although he left me a few weeks ago, suppose he cant handle two kids?  hoping things stay alright between us both, he was a brill dad to Harriet when he was around but we havent seen him in a LONG while 

so anyway enough about me  although.. if your intreguedd i do have msn  x*


----------



## RedRose19

hiya can i join in :flower: 

my names Kate im 18, will be 19 in january, i got preg last xmas at 17.. but sadly ended in a m/c at 12 weeks :angel:
im now 7-9 weeks preggo and due in july :thumbup: i cant wait to hold my beany baby.. i just wanna make it past 12 weeks so badly..
me and my OH david are still together :cloud9: and he is also super excited about being me preggy again.

its nice to meet u all :hugs: i hope to make some friends my age in the same situation as me.. you babies are so adorable and congrats to all the preggy ladies on here :D


----------



## jay.92

*Hi Girlies Lovee this thread Nice to share and get to know you all better! 

Well Im Jay Im 17 ( 18 on the 1st feb  ) Im Expecting a little Girl due 2nd March cant Wait till shes here. 
Currently still with my other half we have been together for just over 4 years now, been living together since march of this year.
Thing are getting a bit tough between us, Probably due to him currently being in custody home next week Dont feel like ive got any support and eveythings on my shoulders really. 

Wel before I get into having a lovely little rant, I better stop lol cant help myself sometime  . You girls seam to be the only people that understand me at the moment  thank you all  

Erm I have msn, facebook and I lovee to text Im always texting. Nice talking to you all. Jay and bump x *​


----------



## jenny_wren

:wave: yay new people!

congratulations on your bumps and babies ladies

:hugs: :happydance:

xxx​


----------



## sarah0108

jenny_wren said:


> :wave: yay new people!
> 
> congratulations on your bumps and babies ladies
> 
> :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> xxx​

:haha: Jenny dont forget the old people too :D :kiss:


----------



## jenny_wren

what you trying to say eh :growlmad:
20's the new 14 didn't you know!

plus i always see your mug about!

:haha:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wanna join in too
My name is Rome I'm 19, 18 when I became pregnant
My little boy is due Jan 29th 2010.
I'm not with the father anymore, we broke up before I even know I was pregnant.
and I live in Canada:)​


----------



## RedRose19

ohhh i cant wait to be more ahead in my pregnancy.. i wish i was like 30 weeks already :D oh well ill have to wait :haha: did anyone else feel like this at such an early stage of pregnancy?


----------



## sarah0108

jenny_wren said:


> what you trying to say eh :growlmad:
> 20's the new 14 didn't you know!
> 
> plus i always see your mug about!
> 
> :haha:​

:haha: hehe i mean the other bnb'ers too not just the new ones! :winkwink:

:kiss: my mug? always around? nooooo :coffee:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

babyhopes10 said:


> ohhh i cant wait to be more ahead in my pregnancy.. i wish i was like 30 weeks already :D oh well ill have to wait :haha: did anyone else feel like this at such an early stage of pregnancy?


Thats how I felt I couldn't wait. The early stage felt like it went by soooo slow.​


----------



## RedRose19

ohh :( i hope it doesnt go by slowly for me.. i mean by the time xmas comes its then my birthday then ill be like 16 weeks or summit the start of a bump maybe :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I found out i was pregnant like 8 weeks i think but stil seemt to go slow but im really impatient  *


----------



## Jas029

Boo and Bumpy said:


> Hi everyone....
> well im still new to all this and tend to just look at all the threads rather than postin.....
> well im Selena and im 19. i have a 2and a half year old son called Bailey. he was born on 23rd of june 07. at 5.55am weighin 7lb 4oz. he was 4days late and i only had a 2hour 30min labour!!!!!! ahhhh.
> currently im preg with number 2, expectin another *little boy due 25th feb*. but will be happy if i get to new year atm.... (have had alot of probs with this little one)
> 
> so HELLO everone from us! *waves*

Ooh! I'm due the 24th with a boy!! (My EDD was originally 25th at my 14W scan but at my 16W they change it to 24th) I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

like im sure it will go by quickly... but right now its not.. :(


----------



## Jas029

Becyboo__x said:


> *I found out i was pregnant like 8 weeks i think but stil seemt to go slow but im really impatient  *

Off topic: I love your bump line! Seems like you really popped from 25 to 29 weeks!


----------



## Jas029

babyhopes10 said:


> like im sure it will go by quickly... but right now its not.. :(

In the beginning it goes by slow. Once you get bigger it will fly by so fast, trust me!


----------



## RedRose19

lol i think i just look fat right now :haha: but i know its bloatyness.. my tummy feels.. tired :wacko: does that make sense... like ive done lots of sit ups :shrug:


----------



## jenny_wren

sarah0108 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> what you trying to say eh :growlmad:
> 20's the new 14 didn't you know!
> 
> plus i always see your mug about!
> 
> :haha:​
> 
> :haha: hehe i mean the other bnb'ers too not just the new ones! :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss: my mug? always around? nooooo :coffee:Click to expand...

:rofl: are you honestly telling me you dont
spend more than 10 hours on here a day?
i know i do :blush: :rofl:

i found my pregnancy went really quick until i hit about
33 weeks and then it felt like forever lol

xx​


----------



## Jas029

babyhopes10 said:


> ohh :( i hope it doesnt go by slowly for me.. i mean by the time xmas comes its then my birthday then ill be like 16 weeks or summit the start of a bump maybe :shrug:

I "Popped" at like 15-16 weeks.. I've always had abit of chub on my belly but you could tell there was definitely more to it :haha:
Now I'm friggin huge, I don't think I could be mistaken as fat that's for sure!


----------



## Jas029

jenny_wren said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> what you trying to say eh :growlmad:
> 20's the new 14 didn't you know!
> 
> plus i always see your mug about!
> 
> :haha:​
> 
> :haha: hehe i mean the other bnb'ers too not just the new ones! :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss: my mug? always around? nooooo :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: are you honestly telling me you dont
> spend more than 10 hours on here a day?
> i know i do :blush: :rofl:
> *
> i found my pregnancy went really quick until i hit about
> 33 weeks and then it felt like forever lol
> *
> xx​Click to expand...

It felt really slow til about.. 11weeks maybe?
Then it all just flew right by.. 
Part of me wants it to slow down because I feel unprepared yet the other side is like begging for it to not slow down because I want my boy now!
I almost wish he would just stay in there for a couple more years til I feel more ready :haha:

Next thing I know it's gonna be February and I'm going to be flipping out about everything :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

im just impatient LOL!!! im so worried ill have another m/c that i just want my baby safely in my arms...


----------



## sarah0108

jenny_wren said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> what you trying to say eh :growlmad:
> 20's the new 14 didn't you know!
> 
> plus i always see your mug about!
> 
> :haha:​
> 
> :haha: hehe i mean the other bnb'ers too not just the new ones! :winkwink:
> 
> :kiss: my mug? always around? nooooo :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: are you honestly telling me you dont
> spend more than 10 hours on here a day?
> i know i do :blush: :rofl:
> 
> i found my pregnancy went really quick until i hit about
> 33 weeks and then it felt like forever lol
> 
> xx​Click to expand...

:rofl:

okay jenny you win! i do spend at least 10 hours a day on here haha :dohh::blush::haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

I KNEW IT!!

:rofl: :haha: :happydance:

just you wait til the new year then it speeds up
i was due april and once xmas hit time flew!

i want to be pregnant again :(
i kinda miss my bump i miss the scans even
more they were so the best part :cloud9:
gonna get a 4d one next time i think so
annoyed i didn't get one with emily :cry:

i dislike you all :rofl:

xx​


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is this gonna turn to a chat thread?


----------



## 08marchbean

Hi, im new on here. 
Im Cheryl, im 19 due 8th March have been with OH for 3 and a half years, been living together for about 1 year. 
we decided to stay on team yellow and have a surprise seen as it was in the first place anyway!! :) but everyone seems to think its gunna be a boy!


----------



## jay.92

Woww there are quite a few of us marchh bumps !! :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Jas thats definlty all bump no mistaking yoru pregnant :D
xx


----------



## Jas029

HannahGraceee said:


> Is this gonna turn to a chat thread?

Doesn't it always?:haha:


----------



## Jas029

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Jas thats definlty all bump no mistaking yoru pregnant :D
> xx

Haha yeah, Although I've been wearings tons of over sized shirts lately (I don't have much in maternity so every time its clean its instantly dirty again and I never do laundry :blush:)
My uncle has seen me in abunch of oversized shirts lately and even my bump sticks through those but he told me I'm *BARELY *showing, I shouldn't be using the excuse "I'm pregnant I can't do that" Until I'm actually showing.. It pissed me off because I was BARELY showing 10 weeks ago now it's pretty obvious! :growlmad:

Next time I see him I'll wear a tight shirt and use that excuse all I want. :happydance:
(Ofcorse I don't even use that excuse much, Only when it comes to bending over for things or having to run up and down stairs because those things are like back breaking for me these days)


----------



## leoniebabey

Im Leonie, 16 from Newcastle (Uk)
13 weeks pregnant
due on the 29th May 
(this could change when i have my scan though)
xx


----------



## Jas029

leoniebabey said:


> Im Leonie, 16 from Newcastle (Uk)
> 13 weeks pregnant
> due on the 29th May
> (this could change when i have my scan though)
> xx

Ooh, your scans in only 4 days! :happydance: Excited?


----------



## Hannah :)

Heyaaaaa im Hannah! Im always lurking about on here so youve probably seen me :) Im 19, must of been 18 when i got pregnant but found out i was expecting about 2weeks after my 19th birthday.
My EDD is the 4th of March and i cant wait to meet my little baba :) I dont know if im having a boy or a girl as i want it to be a suprise but everyones convinced im having a boy. Im not fussed aslong as he or she is healthy :thumbup:
I have a wonderful OH, who im very lucky to have :flower:

xxx


----------



## princess_vix

Hello,
I'm Vicky,fell pregnant at 16,now 17.
I'm still with my boyfriend of 3 years(FOB)
Currently looking for a place together.

My son is 6 months named Ryan,is currently trying to crawl but only managing to rock back and forwards on his hands and knees (LOL)

He was 2 weeks overdue,was due to be induced but day before started getting light contractions,then had a sweep the next day so in total 48hours of pain,
was transferred from home to hospital as baby and moi were distressed and he was back to back and wasn't moving downwards 
Finally born on the 11th may 2009,weighing 8lbs 10oz
Now weighs 20lb.



(P.S Heather,Aiden is gorgeous!)


----------



## KerryanneJ09

heey ;D im Kerry, im sixteen and i have a baby boy called Hayden who was born on 27th January 2009 at 28 weeks.
i was fifteen when i had him (was sixteen in july) aand im now pregnant with number two! :D 
xo


----------



## fantastica

Hey :hi:

I'm Naomi...20, was 19 when I fell pregnant...although lost one baby at 17, and another at 18 :(. Still living at home :( but moving to Leeds with baby and OH next Sept so I an go back to uni...was in 2nd year when I fell pregnant, we've been together nearly 4 years...although things haven't been great lately. 

My son was born on 25th May, 5 days late, weighing 9lb4oz...bit too big for me!!! Last got him weighed at 4 and a half months and he was 19lb then haha! He rolled over yesterday :dance:

Oh...totally forgot for some reason :dohh: found out i'm pregnant again recently...although still not sure what to do :S


----------



## ~KACI~

Hi ladies:hi:

I'm Kaci mum to Kieran and Paige, i was 18 when i had kieran and 19 when Paige was concieved:) 

I'm now 22 *sob* Getting old lol

Me and my OH have been together for 5years and both mine were planned
(yea i know crazy women lol)

x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Not carzy Kaci look how beautiful they both are :D
xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey, I'm Emma. Im 22 and I have 2 children. Matthew is 5 and Ruby is 3 1/2.

Matthew was born Friday 13th August 2004 (seems like ages ago) I was 17 when Matthew was born and he weighed 7lb 1/2oz after a 2hr 10min labour and he was 2 days early. Matthew was fine when he was born and hit all the usual milestones and even some early, He was walking at 10mths etc. When Matthew was 14mths I started noticing a few differences with him and when he was 3 he was diagnosed with autism. He is the most loving boy ever but it is hard work with routines etc, I didnt think about all this when I was a teen and wanting a baby. I wouldnt change him for the world but it is hard. He goes to mainstream school and is currently in year 1.

Ruby was born 6th June 2006, I was 19 when Ruby was born, 1 day early and making her date of birth 06.06.06 LOL. She weighed 6lb 15oz and I was in labour 55 mins from the first contraction! Ruby is now 3 1/2 and goes to preschool every morning. She loves it.

I went back to college in 2008 and finished an access course in Life science.Ummm I dont live with FOB, we split a while ago although we see each other often and he does help out with the children. We clash together and I dont feel much for him but I cant deny he is a good dad. I have a partner now called Ste, he is 28 and I am 10weeks pregnant.

ummm, I live in a 3 bed house in The New Forest national park. We have the coast and the forest on our doorstep and I love it. We are currently looking for a house in Notts though so depending what happens, I could be moving. Simple thing is we cant afford a morgage on a house down here. But nothing is 100% yet.

Ummm oh yeah I talk alot:flower:...sorry for the essay.


----------



## jenny_wren

not crazy ... emily was planned too :thumbup:

and huge congratulations on your new bump
fantastica :happydance:

emily can now wave!!
and she's so close to crawling :dance:

xx​


----------



## leoniebabey

Jas029 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> Im Leonie, 16 from Newcastle (Uk)
> 13 weeks pregnant
> due on the 29th May
> (this could change when i have my scan though)
> xx
> 
> Ooh, your scans in only 4 days! :happydance: Excited?Click to expand...

Yeahh i cant wait :D x


----------



## RedRose19

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Hey, I'm Emma. Im 22 and I have 2 children. Matthew is 5 and Ruby is 3 1/2.
> 
> Matthew was born Friday 13th August 2004 (seems like ages ago) I was 17 when Matthew was born and he weighed 7lb 1/2oz after a 2hr 10min labour and he was 2 days early. Matthew was fine when he was born and hit all the usual milestones and even some early, He was walking at 10mths etc. When Matthew was 14mths I started noticing a few differences with him and when he was 3 he was diagnosed with autism. He is the most loving boy ever but it is hard work with routines etc, I didnt think about all this when I was a teen and wanting a baby. I wouldnt change him for the world but it is hard. He goes to mainstream school and is currently in year 1.
> 
> Ruby was born 6th June 2006, I was 19 when Ruby was born, 1 day early and making her date of birth 06.06.06 LOL. She weighed 6lb 15oz and I was in labour 55 mins from the first contraction! Ruby is now 3 1/2 and goes to preschool every morning. She loves it.
> 
> I went back to college in 2008 and finished an access course in Life science.Ummm I dont live with FOB, we split a while ago although we see each other often and he does help out with the children. We clash together and I dont feel much for him but I cant deny he is a good dad. I have a partner now called Ste, he is 28 and I am 10weeks pregnant.
> 
> ummm, I live in a 3 bed house in The New Forest national park. We have the coast and the forest on our doorstep and I love it. We are currently looking for a house in Notts though so depending what happens, I could be moving. Simple thing is we cant afford a morgage on a house down here. But nothing is 100% yet.
> 
> Ummm oh yeah I talk alot:flower:...sorry for the essay.


hiya :hugs: your kids are so cute and congrats :flower: sorry to hear your son has autism i know it can be hard to handle.. i studied it in college and hope to work with autistic children someday :thumbup:
how are you?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Emzy, :hugs: I worked with additional needs children whilst training to be a nursery nurse. Some off the most loving and amazing children I have ever met

xx


----------



## katekatekate

Helloooo I'm Kate, I'm 19, and I'm expecting a baby girl on the 12th of March.
Me and my O/H got our own flat in Leeds only a few weeks before we conceived (although we had lived together with parents for 10 months before that). We didn't plan for this to happen but now we wouldn't have it any other way. 
Everything is really coming together which makes a nice change. :)


----------



## Sophie1205

I'm Sophie. I'm 19. Got pregnant at 17. My gorgeouusss boy Leo was born on his due date, 12th December 08, after a 19 hour labour including 2 hours of pushing. He is 1 next month and its gone sooo quick!! x


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im jen 19, i am married to my sons father, he is the love of my life :cloud9:

my son is Evan, he is 21 months old. and we are expecting our second son Samuel on jan 24th!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you :)

He really is so loving and protective of me and his sister. He didnt speak really untill he was 3 which was harder but now he can hold a conversation and even argue with me lol. We do have to live by a strict routine though or he becomes unsettled but we are all used to the routine now. If something new is happening we have to draw pictures and explain as he responds to visual images better. He doesnt have severe asd but its definitly been a challange to get all the help we needed before he started school and in school.

When I went to college I wanted to do nursing but now I would like to help familys with asd children and help support etc.

I think its great what your doing :) Thanks x


----------



## Alexandra91

Im Alex im 18, 19 in january :D due in july and its dragging already lol! still waiting for my dad to come round to the idea but my sisters have been great and my mum is getting used to the idea. Now i just need my bf to get off his bum and grow up  x


----------



## alysedelovely

wanted to introduce myself.
I'm Alyse, 19 and pregnant.
EDD: July 19, 2010
FOB and I are together, for the moment.. but he keeps changing his mind.

I am very excited about the baby, but nervous and fearful of how people will react, how I will handle stress, etc.


----------



## annawrigley

Becyboo__x said:


> *I found out i was pregnant like 8 weeks i think but stil seemt to go slow but im really impatient  *

hehe, i found out at 2 weeks its dragging like mad :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

annawrigley said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I found out i was pregnant like 8 weeks i think but stil seemt to go slow but im really impatient  *
> 
> hehe, i found out at 2 weeks its dragging like mad :dohh:Click to expand...

*Lol i dont live near to a shop that sells pregnancy tests within walking distance! and as i didnt tell my parents straight away i couldnt ask them to take me somewhere lol and my mums friend works at my chemist so i opted that out but then i got one from tesco in the end when went shopping sneekily so my dad didnt see etc lol and i only did one test and i was like (3weeks+ on clearblue digital one) but i think i was 6weeks or something around there when i worked it all out at doctors  it is dragging though cant wait for christmas to come and go  x*


----------



## psychnut09

Hi ladies, I am Heather :) I just turned 20 on Nov. 16th! 
Currently married to the love of my life for over a year, been together for almost 5! 
18 Weeks pregnant today :) Only a couple more weeks til we get our ultrasound to tell what we are having! We cant wait to know... thought we would wait and not find out but found it too hard.. haha :)
you all are beautiful and so are your babies/bumps!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

my name is kirsty im 20 was 19 when i feel preg! my baby Jack will be 3weeks 2moz he was born on the 7th nov at 8.02am after a 3day labour! xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya Girlies! :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

hello :wave:


xx


----------



## Mariaa

Hi!!
im Nietta Maria, 12 weeks with my first! I only seems to be able to hold down marmite on toast. Nothing else...but suits me :)
Im quite nervous if im honest, i was 7 weeks when i found out and i had been doing bar work in Portugal so there was heavy drinking, smoking and some cannabis involved. Very nervous incase ive done any stupid damage without knowing i was pregnant!!

Still with the FOB but very rocky, really gettin me down and hes been very awkward about us setting us home! :(

NEXT....!!!!
xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Aidan's Mummy said:


> hello :wave:
> 
> 
> xx

Lmao who's stalking me now? Lol


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

See I told you

Ive just got to find out where you live :rofl:

You stalked me its my turn lol
xx


----------



## jenny_wren

pssssssst


Spoiler
I KNOW SHE LIVES!!

:rofl:​


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

psst jenny I will give you aidan if you tell me

:rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

pssssst


Spoiler
one baby is enough but thankyou for the offer

:rofl:​


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Psst

Fine I'm not your friend now:bike:

:haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

psssssst


Spoiler
i'll report you for bullying!!

:rofl:​


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:rofl: I'm sat here wetting my self OH is looking at me like I'm a weirdo


I'll report you for........... ummm for............ calling me a bully
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha to be fair I did seach train times to hull! I wanna sit on santas knee ;)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

We should meet half way

And yeah I wanted to but he wouldnt let me.
xx


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

hanny there's one in the town centre!!

and the elves are school girls with their
thongs showing playing on mobile phones

i nearly pissed myself when i saw them!!

:rofl:

but ITS FREEEEE im gonna take emily soon
just for a photo lol

xx​


----------



## JessicaAnne

Heyy :D

I'm Jessica ( Jess For Short!)

Estimated At 7 Weeks, Although I Havent Had My Dating Scan Yet ( Which Is Really Irratatin Me! )

I'm Still With Jellybean's Dad :), We've Only Been Together 5 Months, But We Want Jellybean And We Done The Deed! 

Did Anyone Have A Bump Or What seemed Like A Bump Early? Because I Dont Know If Its Just Me But I Swear I Have A Little Bit Of One!


Congrats To Everyone Btw!!


----------



## veganmum2be

Hi, i'm Bex. : )
I'm 19 and will be a few months short of 20 when baby arrives.
I'm 6+3 with my very unnexpected baby! 
I've been with OH for only 5 months, but we have a flat together :)
i don't work, or do anything productive due to mental illness.
looking forward to baby!


----------



## HannahGraceee

^^ you look just like someone i know called becci but she doesnt live where you do lol 

How is everyone today? x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Not good little man isnt very well bless him. Wish I could take it for him

you?
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awwww get well soon buba :( I feel sick not the poorly kind I have so many butterflys and he takes ages to txt me bk :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

cant you ring him hun and see what he is doing??
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Im Kristina, known mostly as Kris, im 18 and i live in london (south west). I am with my OH and have bin for a year and 9 months (our anniversary is valentines day :sick: lol) and he recently proposed...under weird circumstances but i am very happy to be his fiancee even still :blush:
Baby: I have a nearly 2 month old son called Thomas, known as tommy in his baby state :). He was born on the 7th October this year after 14 hours in labour xxx


----------

